# Caue Discovered the Sun Roof



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

ROFLMAO, That was awesome!!!!
What a great boy he is


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

LOL.... Great pics Rob!!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Um Rob....who was driving? LOL


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

He just needs some glasses to keep the bugs out of his eyes...cute pictures.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's hysterical! And how did you get those shots without dropping the camera or having a wreck?!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Great pictures... but I have to ask: did you take them while driving? :nono:

Julie and Jersey


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

He looks like he's really enjoying the ride. Great pictures.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

i have the same question as everyone else!!!

great pics!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Now Ike's gonna wanna try it! Looks like fun. I'm sure both hands were on the wheel, right?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Great shots! But how did you manage to take them driving 60mph? Hmm?


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Lets see, Caue was out the sun roof, you were taking the pictures, that means Oakly must have been at the wheel!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Carraig said:


> Um Rob....who was driving? LOL



I left Oakly in charge of the driving.  I just poked my hand up there and fired off about fifty shots and picked the four that came out.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

How the heck did you get that shot? 

OK - just read... amazing!!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I left Oakly in charge of the driving.  I just poked my hand up there and fired off about fifty shots and picked the four that came out.


 
I knew better th an to ask :doh:


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

oh my goodness! Caue just made my day!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL great pics.... just be safe driving there, but i must give you props to having the camera handy at ALL TIMES! haha


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

What greeeeat shots!!!! Daisy is jealous!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

how funny! does Oakly like the sunroof too? i think i see his tail in one photo.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

What are you gonna do when Caue sees his first Moose while hanging his head out the skylight!!! Geeze He's having Fun!! Was Oakly shaking his head watching?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Caue is one lucky dog! Great Pics!


----------



## Mainely-Dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

Too funny Rob. I'm not sure I want to think about how you got those shots though.!!! GEEEEEZZZ.


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

lol! That's hilarious! What a nice dog.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA...omg...that is HILARIOUS!! Thanks for brightening up my day Rob!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> What are you gonna do when Caue sees his first Moose while hanging his head out the skylight!!! Geeze He's having Fun!! Was Oakly shaking his head watching?


Oakly was curled up in the front passenger seat sound asleep while his silly baby brother was experimenting with biting the wind.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

haha, I can't stop laughing at that first pic.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

It's the Red Baron! Goggles and a white scarf are definitely in order here!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Caue I needed that laught, too funny







 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree where is the scarf and glasses/goggles???? Great pictures..I love when there goofy.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now that is some talent. Taking roogtop pictures going down the road. I would have enjoyed that too back in the days when I had hair on my head to blow. LOL


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Floss by wind!!!!!!! What great pics of a rascal!!!!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Very talented! Great pictures! Too funny!


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Uh-oh...have you seen the thread about dogs riding in the pick up trucks??? We have some members that went ON and ON about unrestrained dogs...I don't think any have posted, if so they would be saying tisk tisk...but i say, GREAT PHOTOS!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

jcasks said:


> Uh-oh...have you seen the thread about dogs riding in the pick up trucks??? We have some members that went ON and ON about unrestrained dogs...I don't think any have posted, if so they would be saying tisk tisk...but i say, GREAT PHOTOS!!


I saw that thread and didn't post because though I don't like the idea of a dog riding in a pickup bed I do let mine ride unrestrained in the passenger compartment. My logic is that if I had to go through the effort of putting them in a special restraint I wouldn't invite them along as often. I guess it is all in the trade offs.


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Way to go, Caue!!! :roflmao: Great pictures, Rob, as usual! (and you're right about the tradeoffs ...)


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

loved the pictures, still don't understand when you blow in a dog's face they hate it, but roll a window down or sunroof in your case and they are as happy as pigs in mud.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Just found this thread and have been cracking up for like 5 minutes!! He is so CUTE with his jowls blowin in the wind!! And you even managed to drive safely! I bet you were psyched when some pics actually came out really well!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That Caue is just so hilarious. You got some amazing shots for going so fast. If you are wondering, Petsmart has some goggles for sale. My hubby got some for Bama but they were to small, so I say get the large ones. It just cracks me up. I cant quit laughing. I wonder what people on the road were thinking.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

That is pricelesss , was Oakly driving ? Ha!!!!!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Great shot!! Now he needs some Doggles......to look really cool!! (And it helps to protect his eyes. We have a convertible.....need Doggles!!)


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Classic!!!!!!! All he needs now is some sunglasses!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

brilliant shots there Rob, love his fangs


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Great Shots Rob! How fun to see your boy grabbing life by the tail!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the wolfy fang tooth blown back by the wind. Finn loves to survey from the sun roof too, and I smile at how other drivers point and wave at him. What a good time Caueis having in his new life with you- it makes me feel great to see a happy ending in action!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Rob, thanks for my morning giggle-spew, lol. 
I have to share Loocie's sunroof pic....I think she and Caue make stunning roof ornaments


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Too cute! Every dog should be able to stick his head a way out of the car and let the wind ruffle his fur every once in a while!

Question- How do you pronounce Caue ;o?


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

Geat pictures! Looks like Caue had a great time!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like Caue is lovin life! Great pics. . . Are you sure the Oak man wasn't driving?


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

LOL!!
I love, love, love the pictures


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I love the pics of both Caue and Loocie!!! The 'flapping flews' reminds me of that little weiner dog that goes sky-diving with his owner.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I love the pics! Thanks for posting them. Awesome shots! Wish I read this thread before reading the "dogs in truck beds" thread! I don't have the pictures (since I'm usually the driver and photographer in the family) to show right now but I thank you for posint these and am glad to see that I might not be an outcast here!

Tiffany


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Just C U T E C U T E C U T E!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Love those jowls!!! What great pictures! It looks like they had a fun ride.


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

Those pics brought a smile to my face!! How cute!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Rob, this makes me laugh! Too cute!


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice Job Rob!
I've tried to capture a shot with the lips flapping in the wind, but can't get the timing right. 

Has anybody tried the dog goggles or "Doggles" I think they're called? We did but they didn't fit right on Lucy's head. Her eyes were too close together for them, and you couldn't adjust them that way.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

ty823 said:


> Nice Job Rob!
> I've tried to capture a shot with the lips flapping in the wind, but can't get the timing right.
> 
> Has anybody tried the dog goggles or "Doggles" I think they're called? We did but they didn't fit right on Lucy's head. Her eyes were too close together for them, and you couldn't adjust them that way.


You could try putting some snorkeling goggles on her.... it would look pretty silly but it might work.


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

maybe you need to buy a convertable? Great shots


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Aw...Monster has yet to become interested in sticking his head out the window or the sun roof...
Great pictures!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

One very funny dog.

Maggie


----------



## Anitalouisa (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh, man, what a handsome boy! Hope he shared the space with his brother!


----------



## LeannS (Dec 23, 2007)

LOL those are great pics!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

hahahaha... how cute are those photos!!! He's drivin' in style that's for sure!!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

LOL. How did I miss this?
Those are great shots!


----------

